# Cupboard storage AutoTrail



## harburner (Oct 20, 2006)

Having moved from a Bessacarr to an Autotrail I am disappointed with the space in the top cupboards. Does anyone know of a stand alone shelf which would fit in these cupboards to double the storage capacity.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Yes, we have several from either Betterware or Kleeneze. They are plastic covered metal and might have been designed for the cupboards of our last two vans. We don't use them in this van as the cupboards are divided. They are from the kitchen storage section.

£3.99 each from Betterware

They are also very useful for the underbed lockers to rest storage boxes on and keep them away from the pipework.

G


----------

